# Decoy - Primos or Pretty Boy?



## Yeehaaa (Feb 17, 2010)

My local sport shop sells both decoys. Any preference for Primos or Pretty Boy?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you talking hens or toms? which one has the real turkey feathers for his fan, i saw one at gander the other day and i really like it, but i can see dropping almost $90 for a decoy.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

i cant really say either way cause havent used them yet but i just bought the pretty boy and girl decoy and it looks awesome. has a cardboard fan that looks real good but im gona put a real fan in when i get one. i vote for pretty boy


----------



## Yeehaaa (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

I read something the other day on another website that I'm considering. I was going to get a strutting tom and a hen. However, one of the guys suggested getting a jake with a fan and a hen. His reasoning is that if you have a strutting tom and you're trying to call in a non-dominant tom, he may not come to the decoy. The dominant tom would come in. With a jake, both the dominant and non should approach the decoy. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

with turkeys its like seeing the skinny little geeky kid dating the hottest cheerleader. There is a primal instinct to try to interrupt. NO ONE wants the male with inferior genes breeding the females! LOL


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have both and i really prefer the primos. it comes with a neat little attachment that you can put real turkey feathers in for a tail and it folds up or you can use the fake fan it comes with. the primos is also a semi foldable body which i really prefer for transport purposes. im not saying the pretty boy isnt nice it is just big and bulky. if you use a real fan you have to transport it fanned out unless you can come up with some other means of folding it down. i ended up taking two pieces of cardboard and made a shield to protect the feathers. the body of the pretty boy is also all molded so there again also makes it a little more bulky to carry. they both come with a nice carrying bag. either way you go i would highly reccomend using a real fan. i usually carry 2 fans one full and one jake fan depending on how the birds are reacting to them. i pull the beard in a little bit on the primos when using the jake fan to make it look a little more realistic. either way you go i think you would be happy but i think the primos defenitely tops the pretty boy. just be careful when using them a lot of times 2 year old birds are intimidated by them and wont commit fully but if you can find that big dominant bird they come running. good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

another thing i forgot to mention the first time i used the primos i had 13 long beard in 2 days come in to it they are deadly and the birds dont seem to pay attention to anything when the are comin in to whoop on ur decoy. i really suggest using the decoy if you like to bowhunt i think you can get away with a little bit more. my 10 yr old brother shot 3 times at a gobbler with his crossbow that came in to the primos and the bird never flinched because he was so caught up in that decoy. missed all three times and we had 4 longbeards come in the after noon and he killed one. amazing one more piece of advice is to be very careful handling a gobbler or jake decoy especially when hunting public land. always keep the orange flag out when transporting. i had a guy sneak up into my spread and almost shot my decoy because of how realistic they are. if anything i would say to leave it at home when hunting public property


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used the "Pretty Boy" with the real fan in it. That thing looks REAL out in the field! I do agree that it is bulky though. Other than the TV show I have not seen the Primos "B-Mobile". But with the real fan in it I would imagine it would look good too.


----------

